# Deciding on fish for 20g long



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a cycled 20 gallon long and I've added 6 neon tetras and a 5 ghost shrimp for a clean up crew. I'm going to keep this amount of fish for the next month or so, but am already thinking about what to add next. I've done my research and the only thing i'm not sure about is if the tank will be over populated.

This is what i'm thinking.

top dwelling: dwarf gourami (would *like *to find something else though, if anyone can recommend a good top dwelling fit. everything i liked the most needed a school)

mid-lower: 8-10 neon tetra

lower: 6 panda cories, 5 ghost shrimp

+small mystery snail for algae

here are some pictures of my tank to get an idea of how it's planted

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/LosrNancr/IMG_0914.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/LosrNancr/IMG_0915.jpg

any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The tank looks good, very good job. I really think you could add another small school of rasboras, they swim in mid to upper levels. If you are just wanting one center piece fish you might look into a single betta.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah i would LOVE to get a betta (this tank was a betta tank previously), but i had a red crown tail once that nom nom nom'd all my cory cats one night. ever since then i'm scared to mix them. also, my pump would suck in the bettas tail


----------

